

Publishers will make or break RSS, not readers - julien
http://blog.superfeedr.com/publishers-make-break-rss/

======
taproot
Has anyone got any links to "influential" tech bloggers claiming RSS is dead?
I know there has been a lot of fuss about it with google touting "dwindling
users", yet I still haven't seen any such claims laid out in this article. Did
I miss the boat / was I simply oblivious to such nonsense?

I also question google and their trite "dwindling numbers" excuse. They've
downplayed reader ever since the bootstrap-esque debut of their "stupid bar"
its been in the dropdown, even though it is the only thing I ever used/use the
"stupid bar" for. This may be my tinfoil hat speaking but something tells me
this spring clean has more to do with promoting google+ / fostering real page
views (ad views) than anything else.

~~~
julien
Well, a quick lookup would give you that:
<http://techcrunch.com/2009/05/05/rest-in-peace-rss/> or that
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/13/google-readers-death-is-
pro...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/13/google-readers-death-is-proof-that-
rss-always-suffered-from-lack-of-consumer-appeal/) or many many many other...

Agreed on the Google+ analysis though :)

~~~
taproot
Techcrunch is influential now? :P

~~~
julien
Good one :) There was a similar article on TNW earlier in the week for
example.

------
natrius
RSS is trivial to implement, and there's considerable value in having a
machine-readable version of a publication. New media consumption tools often
rely on RSS to get started at the very least, and letting your competitors get
a leg up when the new hotness comes around isn't good for business. Publishers
who drop RSS do so at their own peril.

------
jjsz
I choose to not believe this, and live in the delusion that someone will
create a hacked version of a Google Reader-like API for the sake of saving
people time. Possibly and hopefully tldr.io does.

------
cwa05
Great article! Thanks Julien

------
nwzpaperman
Don't hold your breath waiting for legacy media to announce and explain why
they are dropping RSS support. Now that GReader is done, they have the PR
cover to do it...watch!

"The Price of Information

The way I view the structure of the news industry is much more simple than the
complexity everyone perceives. You have corporate (social group) information
producers like the New York Times, Wall Street Journal and USA Today that
gather, assimilate, translate, interpret, print and distribute information.
The defining characteristic is not the flavor of the information produced, but
that they are all selling bundled products.

On the other hand, you have the blogosphere that is gathering, assimilating,
translating, interpreting and selling content independently. The closest thing
to a common distribution network in the blogosphere is the RSS feed. There are
many bloggers in the finance industry selling subscriptions at and beyond the
price of print publications, so we know a paid market for information can
exist in the Internet ecosystem. The remainder of bloggers are giving their
information product away to maximize page views and the corresponding
advertising revenue."

<http://nwzpaper.com/articleView?articleId=68>

